# Recompilar sistema Desbloquear dependencia

## cy5

estoy intentando recompilar mi portage pero al tratar de hacerlo me manda un error me sale un paquete bloqueado.

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world --pretend

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.2 (is blocking x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5)

!!! Error: the <=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.2 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

```

puedo cambiar el parametro block que me sale al tratar de compialr?   :Sad: 

----------

## aj2r

```
emerge -C gnome-themes
```

  :Wink:  (Editado que la primera vez metí la pata   :Embarassed:  )Last edited by aj2r on Wed Jun 28, 2006 9:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cy5

al tratar de desinstalar me dice que no encuentra el paquete sera que tengo que desinstalar todo el X11 para que se vuelen las dependencias

```

 emerge -C x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5

--- Couldn't find x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

```

----------

## Gentoosiastix

No me hagas mucho caso, pero creo que si haces: 

```
emerge -C gnome-themes-2.8.2
```

podras seguir.

----------

## cy5

intente de varias formas y nada

```

emerge -C '=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5'

--- Couldn't find x11-themes to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

ns2 / # emerge -C x11-themes

--- Couldn't find x11-themes to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

ns2 / # emerge -C x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.8

--- Couldn't find x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.8 to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

ns2 / # emerge --update --deep --newuse world --pretend 

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pacho2

Tu gnome-themes parece un poco viejo, haz un emerge -uav gnome-themes.

Si es bloqueado por gtk-engines puedes hacer un emerge -C gtk-engines, pero es posible que no tengas problemas si subes a gnome-themes-2.12

Saludos[/code]

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

intentalo sin la versión del paquete 

```
emerge -C x11-themes/gtk-engines
```

----------

## cy5

Pacho2

bien hice lo que me dijiste y me sale esto

```

ns2 / # emerge -uav gnome-themes

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.2 (is blocking x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5)

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.9 [8.4.6] -threads 3,414 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051113 [20050223] 37 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  -bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx +tcltk 3,980 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2 [1.8.3-r1] +berkdb 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.6-r1 [5.8.5] +berkdb -debug +gdbm -ithreads 9,465 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.6-r8 [5.8.5-r5] +berkdb -build -debug -doc +gdbm -ithreads -minimal -perlsuid 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01  3 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1 [1.9.4] 747 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.20 [1.5.10-r4] 2,723 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5 [6b-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.3 [3.7.1-r1] 1,242 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r1 [0.3] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.4-r5] -bootstrap -build -debug -doc +gpm -minimal -nocxx -unicode 2,103 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.15.92.0.2-r1] -multislot -multitarget +nls -test 12,392 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r4 [1.3.8-r4] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4 [4.0.9] -bootstrap -build +nls -static 775 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1  (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc-gc -vanilla 27,037 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6 [3.3.5-r1] (-altivec) -bootstrap -boundschecking -build +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc-gc -vanilla 23,522 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2 [2.3.4.20041102-r1] -build -erandom -glibc-compat20 -glibc-omitfp -hardened -linuxthreads-tls (-multilib) +nls -nptl -nptlonly -pic -profile (-selinux) +userlocales 15,628 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4 [0.14.1] -doc -emacs +nls 6,869 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r6 [2.5.4a-r5] -build -static 385 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1 [0.15.0] -hardened 696 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3 [0.77-r6] +berkdb +nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux) 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.7-r4 [4.0.5-r3] +nls -nousuid +pam (-selinux) -skey 995 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.17 [3.14] -livecd +nls (-selinux) 154 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38  +nls 3,536 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38  +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38 [1.35-r1] +nls -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r1 [2.12i-r1] +crypt +nls -old-crypt +pam +perl (-selinux) -static 2,109 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3 [3.0.9-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5 [1.0.2-r5] -build -static 653 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1 [2.1.1-r1] 32 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 [6.8.2-r1] -3dfx -3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server* -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx +nls -nocxx +opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 196 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2 [4.3-r5] 1,777 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.9 [8.4.6-r1] -threads 3,189 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2  +X +berkdb -bootstrap -build -doc +gdbm +ipv6 +ncurses -nocxx +readline +ssl +tcltk -ucs2 7,669 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.13 [4.12] -build +python 410 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5 [2.6-r1] +nls 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3 [9.0-r2] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 [0.5.5.5-r1] 20 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-204 [197] -Xaw3d -toolbar +truetype -unicode 698 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.6.5 [2.6.2-r1] -doc -hardened -static 2,301 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.1 [1.8.0] -debug -doc -static 480 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.8.1-r1 [1.8.1] -debug -doc -static 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1 [0.31.2] 127 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.22 [2.6.16] -debug -doc +ipv6 +python +readline -static 3,328 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16 [0.14-r2] 735 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.10-r1 [2.6.2] -doc +jpeg +tiff 11,255 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5  -accessibility -debug -static 466 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.10.2 [2.8.1] -accessibility -debug 2,503 kB

Total size of downloads: 153,673 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        on the same system.

```

intenete hacer el emerge gnome y me manda error con la bendita dependencia.   :Sad: 

----------

## cy5

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> intentalo sin la versión del paquete 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C x11-themes/gtk-engines
> ```
> ...

 

hize esto y me sale

```

ns2 / # emerge -C x11-themes/gtk-engines

--- Couldn't find x11-themes/gtk-engines to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Intenta regenerar el world con regenworld ó quizas limpiando un poco con sigue este post  quizas quedo en algun lado como emergido y no es así, de lo contrario te aconsejo meterlo en el /etc/portage/profile/package.provided y de esta manera no lo tomara en cuenta.

Espero te ayude en algo

----------

## pacho2

Veo que tienes el sistema bastante desactualizado. Si lo tienes conectado a red habitualmente y usas la rama estable es mucho mejor que lo vayas actualizando poco a poco, así es mucho más facil mirar los ficheros de configuración y mantener el sistema actualizado sin riesgos.

De todos modos ya entendemos un poco por qué no puedes reemergerlo, realmente, no lo tienes instalado, ni gnome-themes ni gtk-engines. Fijate en que delante de gtk-engines aparece "N".

Por cierto, aunque sólo sea por curiosidad, ¿qué profile estás usando? ¿2006.0 o anterior? De vez en cuando es bueno actualizarlo  :Wink: 

Yo seguiría los siguientes pasos:

1. regenworld

2. emerge --sync (me parece que no lo corres desde hace tiempo  :Wink:  )

2. emerge -C gnome-themes

3. emerge -av --update --deep world

4. Mucho cuidado con los ficheros de cofiguración, atento con ellos  :Wink: 

5. revdep-rebuild

6. Como veo que actualizas el perl, corre

perl-cleaner all

7. Como veo que parece que va a instalar un python 2.4 y deduzco que tienes el 2.3, prueba con:

python-updater

Saludos y mucha suerte

----------

## aj2r

Perdón, he metido la pata al principio y parece que se ha ido arrastrando hasta ahora

```
emerge -C gnome-themes
```

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Eso mismo pienso..... con eso y un revdep-rebuild deberias poder seguir.

----------

## cy5

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Perdón, he metido la pata al principio y parece que se ha ido arrastrando hasta ahora
> 
> ```
> emerge -C gnome-themes
> ```
> ...

 

Bien ya funcionó gracias, en realidad si tengo desactualizado mi gentoo   :Confused:   voy a darle una limpieza jejeje   :Wink: 

miren nada mas cuanto por actualizar

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world --pretend

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6 [5.4-r5]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r6

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20051113 [20050223]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1 [2.15.92.0.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.12-r4 [1.3.8-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.3 [1.4.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4 [4.0.9]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.4-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6 [3.3.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.5-r2 [2.3.4.20041102-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4 [0.14.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/cronbase-0.3.2 [0.3.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1 [0.15.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.3 [5.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2 [4.3-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r6 [2.5.4a-r5]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r1 [2.8.7]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.9 [8.4.6]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r2 [1.8.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.6-r1 [5.8.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.6-r8 [5.8.5-r5]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.01

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.0.20050206 [1.0.20040731]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3-r1 [2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.03 [1.01-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r1 [1.9.4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r3 [0.77-r6]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.20 [1.5.10-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.5-r1 [3.2.4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-4.1.14 [4.0.24]

[ebuild     U ] net-proxy/squid-2.5.11 [2.5.9]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Storable-2.13 [2.07-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.38 [0.37]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.46 [1.38-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007 [2.1027]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.9 [8.4.6-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.14.1-r1 [1.16.7-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.7-r4 [4.0.5-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.17 [3.14]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.38

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ss-1.38

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38 [1.35-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r1 [0.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r1 [2.12i-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3 [3.0.9-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r5 [1.0.2-r5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.2.1 [2.1.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 [6.8.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.13 [4.12]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r5 [2.6-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3 [9.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6 [0.5.5.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-204 [197]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r5 [6b-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.3 [3.7.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.13-r1 [1.13]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.4]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.6.5 [2.6.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.10.1 [1.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.8.1-r1 [1.8.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.34.1 [0.31.2]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.22 [2.6.16]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.16 [0.14-r2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.10-r1 [2.6.2]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/xpdf-3.01-r3

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r4 [1.1.23-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 [3.3.4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.19-r1 [2.4.19]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r2 [3.80-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15 [0.3.7]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.1 [1.1.94]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.15 [1.1.12]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.17 [2.3.16]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4 [3-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1 [0.2.34]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.6 [0.8.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/orbit-2.12.3 [2.12.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.10.1 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1 [2.4.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.10.2 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.10.1-r1 [2.8.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r2 [2.8.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.10.1-r1 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.10.1 [2.8.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.4 [0.4.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.10.1 [2.8.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.8 [0.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.10.1 [2.8.0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.6.5

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.10.2

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libpcap-0.9.3 [0.8.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/etherape-0.9.3 [0.9.0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-2.2.0-r1 [2.1.11-r3]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.6-r3

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/mime-types-4

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/gentoo-webroot-default-0.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.6-r2

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.54-r31 [2.0.52-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.2_p1 [3.9_p1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.7 [1.3.4]

[ebuild     U ] net-mail/mailbase-1 [0.00-r8]

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mutt-1.5.11 [1.5.8-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2 [1.9.1-r3]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4 [4.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.14-r1 [0.9.12-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/ctags-5.5.4-r2 [5.5.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-6.4 [6.3-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gvim-6.4 [6.3-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-vim/gentoo-syntax-20050618 [20050211-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/hardened-sources-2.6.14-r1

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.21-r1 [1.9.19-r3]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.39-r1 [0.98.38-r1]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1 [1.2.7-r3]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r1

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r6 [0.4.4-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.6 [1.2.5-r1]

[ebuild     UD] games-arcade/criticalmass-0.9.12 [0.99]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/c-client-2004a-r1 [2002e-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.4-r4 [3.1.3-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/sablotron-1.0.1 [1.0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4 [5.4.0-r2]

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.5 [2.1.5-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.15.1 [7.13.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-php/php-4.4.0-r4 [4.3.10]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.35

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Zlib-1.01

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.42

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-String-1.05

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.26

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.46 [3.34-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Crypt-SSLeay-0.51

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.09

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libnet-1.19

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/digest-base-1.10 [1.05]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.35

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.800

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.25 [1.23]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/DB_File-1.811-r1 [1.811]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.10 [2.07]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.49 [0.40]

[ebuild     U ] mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.0 [3.0.2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r8 [1.3.5-r5]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/courier-authlib-0.57-r2 [0.55]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/acroread-7.0.1.1 [5.10]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4

[ebuild     U ] app-i18n/man-pages-es-1.55 [1.28]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1 [1.14]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/tmpwatch-2.9.4.1 [2.9.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r8 [4.1-r4]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ipcalc-0.38 [0.37]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/nxclient-1.4.0-r5 [1.4.0-r4]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-php/mod_php-4.4.0-r9

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.9 [5.7-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.32

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/sarg-2.0.8 [1.4.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r5 [1.12-r3]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/lynx-2.8.5-r2 [2.8.5]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libnet-1.1.2.1-r1 [1.1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-cluster/heartbeat-1.2.3-r1 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-6.4 [6.3-r4]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-6

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.13-r2 [2.0.13]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/xloadimage-4.1-r4 [4.1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2-r3 [1.2.6]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-1.4.0

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.0.2 [0.9.0-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdepim-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-5.52 [5.50-r2]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 [1.2.10-r5]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mpg123-1.2.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mikmod-1.2.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-arts-0.7.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-mad-0.8

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-esd-1.2.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-oss-1.2.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-alsa-1.2.10-r2

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-3.4.3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.8.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.10

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.10

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libao-0.8.5

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/fftw-3.0.1-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.10

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.4 [1.3.1]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.8.10

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.3

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/bind-9.2.5-r6 [9.2.2-r3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-385_p4-r2 [382-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.2.5 [2.1.28-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/PEAR-DB-1.7.6

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r6 [5.2.1-r2]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/webapp-config-1.11 [1.10-r11]

[ebuild  NS   ] mail-client/squirrelmail-1.4.5

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/lsof-4.75 [4.73]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.13-r1 [1.9.4-r6]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/bind-tools-9.2.5 [9.2.3-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.96-r2 [0.94-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r6 [2.6.0-r4]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r7 [2.7-r5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r4 [2.4.2-r2]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/crypto++-5.2.1

[ebuild     U ] net-p2p/xmule-1.10.0 [1.8.4-r1]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/mtools-3.9.10 [3.9.9]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-21.6 [21.4]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.42 [1.23]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.0.7 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] net-firewall/iptables-1.3.4 [1.2.11-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/screen-4.0.2-r4 [4.0.2-r1]

```

Last edited by cy5 on Wed Jun 28, 2006 8:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Perdón, he metido la pata al principio y parece que se ha ido arrastrando hasta ahora
> 
> ```
> emerge -C gnome-themes
> ```
> ...

 

Me suena a algo que he puesto justo en el post anterior  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## cy5

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yo seguiría los siguientes pasos:
> 
> 1. regenworld
> ...

 

bueno la version que uso es

Version gentoo 2.4.27 hardenets en mis 2 servidores

y gracias por los pasos para actualizar mi sistema la verdad ni tenia idea de mi desactualizacion

por cierto como veo la version de mi profile. y disculpa mi ignorancia  :Embarassed: 

----------

## cy5

 *cy5 wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   
> 
> Yo seguiría los siguientes pasos:
> 
> 1. regenworld
> ...

 

Bien voy por el paso 3 al tratar de hacerlo me sale esto 

```

emerge -a --update --deep world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/net-fs/-MERGING-samba-3.0.10

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.1.4)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.1.4)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1)

```

se le podra aplicar la misma medicina que a los gnomes-themes (emerge -C gnome-themes)   :Question: 

----------

## pacho2

Mañana te cuento, son las 2 de la madrugada y estoy muy cansado  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## cy5

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Mañana te cuento, son las 2 de la madrugada y estoy muy cansado 
> 
> Saludos

 

 :Laughing:  ni pa tanto hay que descansar dale .. mañana lo vemos   :Smile: 

----------

## cy5

Alguien sabe como solucionar estos mensajes, no puedo segir actualizando mi gentoo por que estas dependencias estan bloqueadas

```

emerge -a --update --deep world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

INCOMPLETE MERGE: /var/db/pkg/net-fs/-MERGING-samba-3.0.10

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.1.4)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-lang/php-5.1.4)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/mod_php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1)

[blocks B     ] dev-php/php (is blocking dev-php/PEAR-PEAR-1.4.9-r1)

```

----------

## aj2r

```
emerge -C pam-login dev-php/mod_php dev-php/php
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## pacho2

 *cy5 wrote:*   

> Alguien sabe como solucionar estos mensajes, no puedo segir actualizando mi gentoo por que estas dependencias estan bloqueadas
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -a --update --deep world
> ...

 

Mucho cuidado con el pam-login, inmediatamente después has de reemerger el ULTIMO shadow:

```

emerge -C pam-login

emerge shadow

emerge -C mod_php

emerge -C php

emerge PEAR-PEAR

```

----------

## cy5

 :Cool:   ok lo tomare en cuenta pacho y despues de todo para que funciona ese file tiene que ver con el login del sistema?

a por cierto por que cuando estoy emergiendo el update --deep world me salen algunos mensajes como estos y me reversa el emerge 

```

 sys-apps/sandbox

    selected: 1.2.12

   protected: 1.2.17

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

```

----------

## aj2r

 *cy5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a por cierto por que cuando estoy emergiendo el update --deep world me salen algunos mensajes como estos y me reversa el emerge 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Está actualizando.Si te fijas pone selected: 1.2.12, que es la versión antigua que va a desemerger, y protected: 1.2.17 que es la que acaba de emerge. Por cierto si quieres que no haga cuenta atrás al desemerger y ahorrarte tiempo, añade a tu make.conf:

```
CLEAN_DELAY="0"
```

----------

## pacho2

 *cy5 wrote:*   

>   ok lo tomare en cuenta pacho y despues de todo para que funciona ese file tiene que ver con el login del sistema?
> 
> a por cierto por que cuando estoy emergiendo el update --deep world me salen algunos mensajes como estos y me reversa el emerge 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sí, es el login del sistema, por eso es necesario que emerjas shadow inmediatamente despues

Saludos

----------

## cy5

 :Cool:   como puedo yo elegir que paquetes emerger y cuales no si se puede por que veo en el gran listado de actualizaciones cosas que yo no uso por ejemplo yo no uso KDE y veo varias dependencias por hay. O por lo menos emerger una parte hoy otra mañana y asi por que eso me va a tomar mucho tiempo   :Confused: . Otra cosa luego de emerger el update de squid por ejemplo tengo que volver a editar el archivo de configuracion?   :Question: 

----------

## pacho2

Lo que va a actualizar es porque lo tienes. Si no quieres nada de KDE puede poner -kde en las USE...

(yo emergiría todo de una vez por todas) cuidado con los ficheros de /etc

Saludos

----------

## cy5

 :Confused:  bien estoy emergiendo todo va bajando y compilando pero por si solo se cancelo y mando esto 

```

 No packages selected for removal by clean.

>>> Emerging (45 of 207) kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.2-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

 * You must set the LINGUAS environment variable to a list of valid

 * language codes, one for each language you would like to install.

 * e.g.: LINGUAS="sv de pt"

 *

 * The available language codes are:

af ar az bg bn br bs ca cs cy da de el en_GB eo es et

eu fa fi fr fy ga gl he hi hr hu is it ja km ko lt lv

mk mn ms nb nds nl nn pa pl pt pt_BR ro ru rw se sk sl

sr sr@Latn ss sv ta tg tr uk uz zh_CN zh_TW

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1555:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 668:   Called pkg_setup

  kde-i18n-3.5.2-r1.ebuild, line 37:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

sera un error grave?

simule con el prentend y pareciera que me deja continuar... es kde si molesta mucho lo saco del use. o que me recomiendan   :Question: 

----------

## aj2r

 *cy5 wrote:*   

>  bien estoy emergiendo todo va bajando y compilando pero por si solo se cancelo y mando esto 
> 
> ```
> 
>  No packages selected for removal by clean.
> ...

 

Te lo está diciendo en el mensaje, en tu make.conf debes poner LINGUAS="es" (o los que quieras). De toas formas ¿no habías puesto la USE -kde? Porque ese paquete es parte del kde   :Confused: 

----------

## pacho2

Pero por mucha USE=-kde que ponga, si tiene un kde-i18n instalado previamente, lo querrá actualizar  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## cy5

 :Wink:  si me di cuenta de todas maneras baja las dependencias de kde ... por cierto como resguardo mis archivos de configuracion una vez emerga el apache2 por ejemplo, yo pensaba que con el -a el me tenia que preguntar cada vez que iba a emerger un paquete si queria continuar, pero solo me pregunto al principio. Siguiendo con el apache2 al compilar me dice que el archivo de configuracion en etc no tiene los permisos para escribir. Bien lo que hice fue un chmod 777 sobre el archivo que me indico y al tratar de recompilar me sale el mismo problema 

```

Cannot write to '/etc/apache2'.

!!! Please check permissions and directories for broken symlinks.

!!! You may start the merge process again by using ebuild:

!!! ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/apache/apache-2.0.58.ebuild merge

!!! And finish by running this: env-update

```

 :Arrow: 

----------

## Soul Lost

Has eso   :Razz:   :Razz: 

etc-update && env-update && ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/apache/apache-2.0.58.ebuild merge

```

http://softliux.blogspot.com/2006/02/instalacin-de-apache-php-mysql-en.html
```

XDDDDD   :Razz: 

----------

## cy5

como no me funciono como lo pusiste al principio le di su respectivo emerge -C apache y lo volvi a bajar y listo ya me dejo pasar lo unico que me espera es la  configuracion del fichero denuevo XD   :Laughing: 

pero que hubiera hecho esto 

```

etc-update && env-update && ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/apache/apache-2.0.58.ebuild merge

```

Gracias

----------

## cy5

Veamos el mismo error pero con postfix

```

Cannot write to '/etc/apache2'.

!!! Please check permissions and directories for broken symlinks.

!!! You may start the merge process again by using ebuild:

!!! ebuild /usr/portage/net-www/apache/apache-2.0.58.ebuild merge

!!! And finish by running this: env-update 

```

Ok en esta ocacion me manda el problema que tenia con apache pero con el postfix y es por lo siguiente los archivos de configuracion de samba, postfix,apache entre otros estan redirigidos a otra ubicacion la compilacion de estos paquetes supone que la ubicacion de los archivos de configuracion estan en etc por eso el error. yo conozco esto como los llamados softlink.

```

ls-l

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root root        27 feb 19  2005 apache2 -> /home/HA-config/etc/apache2

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root root        32 mar  3  2005 courier-imap -> /home/HA-config/etc/courier-imap

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root root        22 mar 14 08:15 spamassassin -> /etc/mail/spamassassin

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root root        25 feb 19  2005 samba -> /home/HA-config/etc/samba

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root root        46 dic 21  2005 make.profile -> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.1

lrwxr-xr-x    1 root root        24 mar  3  2005 mail -> /home/HA-config/etc/mail

```

Ahora la question como actualizo estos paquetes. Le quito el link momentaneamente actualizo y luego creo denuevo el softlink? se podra de esta manera o me recomiendan algo mejor.... Por cierto como quito y creo estos links?   :Question: 

----------

## cy5

 :Sad:   Bueno una idea si compilo solamente los paquetes que no tienen los archivos de configuracion en softlink la gran mayoria serian.. lo unico que tendria que ir emergiendo uno a uno mas tiempo.....  :Wink:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

